
“Can You Hear Me?”– Lazarus ChatBot Phone Scam - georgecmu
http://www.latimes.com/business/lazarus/la-fi-lazarus-chatbot-phone-scam-20170324-story.html
======
rhapsodic
I still have a landline. The telemarketing and scam calls have gotten so bad
that if I don't recognize a number on the caller ID (and usually they're just
the name of some distant city, like "Hewlett, NY") I lift the receiver and
immediately hang it up. I figure that if it's a human on the other end
manually dialing the phone, they'll assume some problem and immediately call
back. Or if not, I'm not going to worry about it.

